# id please!!!



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

lfs told me is a red top zebra but im not sure help me out please thanks...


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Coloration looks like a Metriaclima greshakei but a better profile picture would go a long ways toward verifying.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

ok thanks ill post better pics later...


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

hopefully this will help... :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Pretty little greshakei male.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thanks thats what i though it was is there any common names for this guys?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I think they go by "Ice Blue" a lot of the time.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thanks..so now i know i have a ice blue in my tank...lol :thumb:


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thanks..so now i know i have a ice blue in my tank...lol :thumb:


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thanks..so now i know i have a ice blue in my tank...lol :thumb:


----------

